# 29er vs FS 26"



## dhosinski (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello, I'd like to get some of the ladies opinions here. 
My GF got into mountain biking with me last year towards the end of the year.
She absolutely loves it, and I for one am grateful because I love to ride with her. 
We started her out on a TREK SKYE SL (disk), which she likes, but I think we 
can do better. My question is, which would you suggest, a 29er HT, or 26" FS bike?
She's not very tall, so I am concerned that a 29er may be too tall? On the other hand
will the weight of an FS be a problem? 
I love the confidence that my FS gives me. I am trying a 29er SUPERFLY this year, 
and would really like to get some good responses from those of you who've ridden both.

Oh, also, if you do suggest one or the other please offer up which bike you suggest?

Thank you 

Darrin


----------



## 4Butter (Jan 14, 2012)

dhosinski said:


> Hello, I'd like to get some of the ladies opinions here.
> My GF got into mountain biking with me last year towards the end of the year.
> She absolutely loves it, and I for one am grateful because I love to ride with her.
> We started her out on a TREK SKYE SL (disk), which she likes, but I think we
> ...


Hey Darrin,

I would say to have her demo anything you think could work and let her decide what she likes. Unless she's less than 5' or under 100 pounds to say that any bike would be to heavy or to tall would be inaccurate. I'm 5' 5.5" with a 29.5" inseam and have ridden both 29ers and full suspensions that I thought were great. In fact I'm now looking at a 29er FS. The only person that can judge what will be the best fit for your gf and her type of riding will be her. Get her on some demos!


----------



## 4Butter (Jan 14, 2012)

PS- Giving more info on where your riding, what type of riding your doing, how tall she is, and what your looking to spend may help you get more specific answers..


----------



## dhosinski (Nov 24, 2009)

4Butter said:


> Hey Darrin,
> 
> I would say to have her demo anything you think could work and let her decide what she likes. Unless she's less than 5' or under 100 pounds to say that any bike would be to heavy or to tall would be inaccurate. I'm 5' 5.5" with a 29.5" inseam and have ridden both 29ers and full suspensions that I thought were great. In fact I'm now looking at a 29er FS. The only person that can judge what will be the best fit for your gf and her type of riding will be her. Get her on some demos!


Thank you! Out of curiosity are your bikes women specific? Do you find it necessary or even advantageous to have a WSD? I do plan to have her ride several types of bikes to decide for herself. I do appreciate your response. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## 4Butter (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't own any women specific bikes myself. One because I find the men's small frames to work just as well as long as stand over is sufficient. But secondly the resale on a WSD tends to be lower and takes longer. I want to be able to sell it when I want to move to something else. But this may be a completely different opinion if I was a few inches shorter or I had shorter arms...


----------



## dhosinski (Nov 24, 2009)

4Butter said:


> PS- Giving more info on where your riding, what type of riding your doing, how tall she is, and what your looking to spend may help you get more specific answers..


We ride mostly singketrack, no uge downhills, but some of the terrain can be rigorous. She is about 5'3" tall, and I am open to spending up to $3000. Obviously her comfort /fit is most important so getting her on a few different designs up to and including non women's specific designs will be considered. I have heard that 29er's can be a bit hard to handle. Se isn't too short, but she is still in her first full year of mountain biking. We may just stick with her current bike until she says she wants an grade?


----------



## mel bernier (Aug 29, 2009)

I would suggest getting her to try a 29er as a demo. I a 4'11'' racer and love my 29er, plus the advantages for females far outweigh the disadvantages in my opinion. As a beginner, the 29er may give her the confidence she needs, and the extra forgiveness in case she makes a mistake.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i'm 5'3 but with a shorter than normal torso for my height. i had a 26er that had a 22 inch top tube. i honestly felt like it was a tad too long. Not necessarily uncomfortable, but it gave me a feeling of "leaning forward" which made me feel nervous on descents, because i felt endo-prone and couldnt scootch back on the saddle as much as i liked. 

i've barely found ANY 29ers with less than a 22 inch top tube. i'm suprised such short women are on them, but perhaps the dont mind being a little bit streched out? Like i said, it was just a body position thing. i feel safer i'f i'm a bit more upright and can scoot further back on the saddle, which i cant do stretched out. 

Then again, big wheels do offer an easier way of rolling over things. i guess it depends on how she wants her body positioned. If she wants to feel more upright, then 26er may be the way to go.


----------



## dhosinski (Nov 24, 2009)

NicoleB28 said:


> i'm 5'3 but with a shorter than normal torso for my height. i had a 26er that had a 22 inch top tube. i honestly felt like it was a tad too long. Not necessarily uncomfortable, but it gave me a feeling of "leaning forward" which made me feel nervous on descents, because i felt endo-prone and couldnt scootch back on the saddle as much as i liked.
> 
> i've barely found ANY 29ers with less than a 22 inch top tube. i'm suprised such short women are on them, but perhaps the dont mind being a little bit streched out? Like i said, it was just a body position thing. i feel safer i'f i'm a bit more upright and can scoot further back on the saddle, which i cant do stretched out.
> 
> Then again, big wheels do offer an easier way of rolling over things. i guess it depends on how she wants her body positioned. If she wants to feel more upright, then 26er may be the way to go.


I think it's a ride comfort thing vs how you prefer to feel when you are on the trail? I do prefer to be over the bike when I ride. It tends to put a bit more pressure on my hands, but still more comfortable overall. My concern with being seated upright is when you climb, you want to be down over your top tube, but not so much that you lose traction at the rear wheel. If the cockpit is too short that would be uncomfortable as well. 
I do apprecaite your comment. My GF is about the same height as you and is currently riding a 16: TREK SKYE SL (disc). I don't know what she was looking for comfort wise? We just let her try a few different bikes and she selected the SKYE. She loves the way it rides, but knowing it's not a high end, not an FS, and not a 29er means we can probably make her even more comfortable and more confident. I know going from 26: to 29" wheels is a huge difference, but that can be good or bad depending on the rider. FS by itself has its pros and cons. I guess we need to let her ride something?


----------



## tuffgrrl (Sep 21, 2011)

i am looking at the same thing . 29 vs fs 26 . i am not much taller . i have a post on pa site . you might want to read what i have been told .


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Man alert! Sorry for the intrusion...

Ride both on the same route to get a feeling for the differences between the two. 

I'd suggest a 29er HT if smooth, non-technical ST or fireroads are what is mostly ridden upon but you will feel the difference by getting a little beat up on the HT vs. the FS bike. 

I'd go with the 26er FS if bumpy, technical terrain is more commonly ridden upon and for all day long type rides. Definately a better comfort zone with this one.


----------



## dhosinski (Nov 24, 2009)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Man alert! Sorry for the intrusion...
> 
> Ride both on the same route to get a feeling for the differences between the two.
> 
> ...


Be nice!  
Just because I'm male doesn't mean I'm stupid. I'm trying to get a female perspective on sizing a bike for my girlfriend. That's something I think should be admirable. Some guys would put their lady on a HUFFY and tell her to tough it out, because that's what they started on. 
The trails we ride are a combination of technical singletrack, with some flat areas. No real huge downhills. Trying both seems to be the consensus here, so that's what the plan will be,. 
Thank you again for your suggestion...


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

feeling stretched out does help some with climbing and speed, but i also feel less stable on rough stuff. Even though i'm 5'3, i probably have the torso of somebody 5'1. Thats why 29ers still feel too long. i also have a bad wrist, so too much weight on the bars is an issue. The short 29ers can have toe overlap too. Its certainly not impossible to get a short person on a 29er, but there's nothing wrong with 26ers either! not inferior in the least.


----------



## PedalingSLP (Dec 6, 2011)

My first mtn bike (aside from many, many years ago a la high school) was a Myka 29er hard tail (womens specific from Specialized). I'm a petite 5'4". I really enjoyed the Myka-it made me fall in love w biking the trails! But... I just bought an ibis mojo sl 26" (full suspension), and I'm in love. I've only taken it out 3 times since I got it a little over a week ago, but I've been analyzing the heck out of it. Some of my thoughts (ps, I'm not that athletic or coordinated, so a better rider might see fewer or other differences):

The 29er definitely did seem to roll over rocks and stumps and whatnot easier, but the 26er goes where I tell it to! I get to more actively pick my lines and the bike goes there. It is so much more maneuverable. So...point and pedal vs pick a line and ride it. 

Toe overlap. I had it on the 29er,not a big deal, but I had to think about it. If you clip in, wouldn't be a problem. Definitely a non issue w 26er.

29er gets you a little more oomph for your pedal (I think) but was much harder to start from a stop on even gradual uphills.

at the end of rides on my 29er in rooty new england, my rear was always feeling a bit bruised, no matter that I stand for most of the ride. Full suspension is way, way smoother...no more butt bruises!

Girly vs not girly--I have kinda short legs, gorilla arms, med torso. I had my bike shop adjust brakes up a bit for my girly hands...might end up swapping out a shorter stem, but still figuring that out.

Fun factor. I just like how easy it is to bounce, jump, and move around on the new bike. If I'm about to wipe out, it is much easier to dance w the bike than my 29er that generally wanted to come down on/with me.

I think the 29er did help w my confidence, but your GF is riding a 26er right now and liking it, so sounds like she's already good in that dept. See if you can demo both, that's the best way to figure it out. 

Good luck trying bikes!


----------



## dhosinski (Nov 24, 2009)

PedalingSLP said:


> My first mtn bike (aside from many, many years ago a la high school) was a Myka 29er hard tail (womens specific from Specialized). I'm a petite 5'4". I really enjoyed the Myka-it made me fall in love w biking the trails! But... I just bought an ibis mojo sl 26" (full suspension), and I'm in love. I've only taken it out 3 times since I got it a little over a week ago, but I've been analyzing the heck out of it. Some of my thoughts (ps, I'm not that athletic or coordinated, so a better rider might see fewer or other differences):
> 
> The 29er definitely did seem to roll over rocks and stumps and whatnot easier, but the 26er goes where I tell it to! I get to more actively pick my lines and the bike goes there. It is so much more maneuverable. So...point and pedal vs pick a line and ride it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the feeback. I too have a 26" FS bike and I have always noticed that the full suspension gave me a lot more confidence on the downhills. The reason I posted here is to see 
what the thoughts are of those who've ridden both, and more specifically what was the difference in feel? Do you think WSD is a major factor, or do you think you could jump on a bike of the same size but not gender specific and do just as well?

Thanks

BTW great selection on the MOJO. I have always admired IBIS and would love to get a RIPLEY!


----------



## Loraura (Apr 25, 2011)

PedalingSLP said:


> My first mtn bike (aside from many, many years ago a la high school) was a Myka 29er hard tail (womens specific from Specialized). I'm a petite 5'4". I really enjoyed the Myka-it made me fall in love w biking the trails! But... I just bought an ibis mojo sl 26" (full suspension), and I'm in love. I've only taken it out 3 times since I got it a little over a week ago, but I've been analyzing the heck out of it. Some of my thoughts (ps, I'm not that athletic or coordinated, so a better rider might see fewer or other differences):
> 
> The 29er definitely did seem to roll over rocks and stumps and whatnot easier, but the 26er goes where I tell it to! I get to more actively pick my lines and the bike goes there. It is so much more maneuverable. So...point and pedal vs pick a line and ride it.
> 
> ...


Just a guess here, but I think most of the differences sited above are due to Suspension vs Hard tail, and differences in overall bike quality. The Ibis Mojo is going to be a far better bike in general, in my opinion. This isn't really a 26er vs 29er comparison. There are a lot of other factors at play on these two bikes.

A demo is the way to go. Get the most bike you can for your budget that fits well and rides great. I'm 5'3'' and I've owned 26ers and 29ers, hard tails and Full Suspension rigs. My 26er FS Trek Fuel EX6 rides differently than my 29er FS Specialized Epic comp.

I can't tell you which one is better. They are different. Some trails I prefer the 26er with more travel, some trails I prefer the 29er with less squish and more go-fast.

I have the longer travel Fuel set up with beefier tires for full on playing around, and the Epic set up for XC racing.

I prefer FS over Hard Tails (cause frankly, I'm not that good, and my legs get tired, and sometimes I just want to be lazy and sit down in places you wouldn't want to be sitting on a HT!)

I owned a Myka 26er as my first MTB. Was great to get me started, but I wouldn't want to ride it now! I'm not sure I'll ever buy a hard tail again. The brain on the Epic can get me fairly close to the stiffness of a hard tail on smoth terrain. No, not the same, but it does cut way down on the peddal bob.

There are, for sure, 29ers in HT and FS that will fit women 5'3'' ish.

I used to worry about getting bogged down going up hill and not being able to dismount a 29er. That was nonsence. When we stop, we lean to one side, the side with the foot being planted on the ground.

I don't feel stretched out. I don't feel endo-prone on desents or ledges. I can easily get into an aggressive/athletic position with bent elbows and knees (which makes those desents and ledges like cake!).

Ignore the published stand-over heights. TRUST ME. I researched them to death only to find that in person, they were useless. There is no standard of WHERE to measure the Stand Over, and some measure it about an inch from the seat tube... where the saddle nose is... and no one can stand there!


----------



## PedalingSLP (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree w Loraura that comparing a higher end full suspension bike vs an entry level 29er hard tail is looking at a whole lot of differences beyond wheel size. I've just been comparing the two bikes so much myself that I thought I'd share.

Dhosinski, thanks for the bike congrats : )
I was stressing about the $, but every time I ride that bike I just love it more! 

As far as the wsd is concerned. After getting used to the Myka, I was convinced that I was only interested in WSD bikes, but my mojo is "gender neutral". I think it is more to do with your girlfriend's proportions (does she have shorter arms and shorter torso? Is she really light weight?) and preference (does she want a certain color scheme or style?). I know I tried full suspension not-girly bikes from kona, Santa Cruz and rocky mtn before choosing the mojo. I thought the Santa Cruz and mojo fit best and seemed smaller overall, so a better fit for me as a smaller person overall. The rocky mtn was definitely not a gd match for me...I felt really stretched out. I think effective top tube is more important than stand over. You can tweak it a little (like I might w the mojo) with a stem swap, but some bikes are really stretched out.

Have fun shopping!


----------



## dhosinski (Nov 24, 2009)

PedalingSLP said:


> I agree w Loraura that comparing a higher end full suspension bike vs an entry level 29er hard tail is looking at a whole lot of differences beyond wheel size. I've just been comparing the two bikes so much myself that I thought I'd share.
> 
> Dhosinski, thanks for the bike congrats : )
> I was stressing about the $, but every time I ride that bike I just love it more!
> ...


PedalingSLP: You're very welcome!  
Personally, I wouldn't sweat whatever you paid for the Mojo. IBIS is a great bike company. I guess as long as you're using the bike, you know your money is well spent. 
I am picking up a TREK SUPERFLY next Friday for myself. 
I got a great deal on it, so I couldn't pass it up.

I agree with your assessment that a high end FS and entry level HT cannot be compared. 
Especially given that yours is more of a custom bike when compared to that of a store bought one. My FS Homegrown Factory LXT is very different from my first hardtail and compared to today's bike even entry level does not have the same stability in the headtube like my GF's SKYE SL disc. When she is ready I will definitely tell her to lean toward an FS. 
I wish we lived out west because then we could probably find some other FS bikes besides what they sell in the LBS. I myself have never had the opportunity to test ride an IBIS, SANTA CRUZ, MOUNTAIN CYCLE, ETC.... 
I was thinking of trying to find a LUSH for her to test out, but I'm worried about the weight. 
Maybe a true XC machine would be better. I wouldn't have any opposition to buying online, but how to you know if you're going to like it? 
BTW, she is about 5' 3" tall, and her arms are probably average, along with her upper torso. Hands are smaller, but she doesn't have a problem holding the bars or losing grip. 
I think she weighs around 135lbs so no worries on being too heavy for and FS.

Thank you for all of the feedback everyone!:thumbsup:


----------



## Loraura (Apr 25, 2011)

For small hands, I found the super easy adjustment mechanism on the Avid Elixir 7SL's to be fantastic. Turn a dial and the lever comes right in, leaving the breaking power alone, just moving the lever closer to my finger!


----------



## Christieland (Mar 12, 2012)

As a new user of the site, I find it interesting that about half of the posts in the women's lounge are from men looking for advice for bikes for their wives/girlfriends! Kind of cute, how they get all into it, sometimes makes me wish my man would show up at my door with a rad new bike for me, but also makes me wonder if women are less likely to take charge of their own equipment knowledge, purchases, etc. Which isn't as cute. Anyway, hope you find a great bike for your woman. This woman's about to get a new Blur TRc. 

P.S. it also makes me think of a craigslist ad I saw recently..."my husband bought me this bike, but I'm really just not a rider, nor will I ever be..." not this OP, but some of the others.


----------



## RamEmNoodle29 (May 19, 2012)

I am currently making this same decision. I have always ridden HTand today I tested my first FS. I wanted to hate it...but I didn't. I was planning on purchasing an EMD 9 XS. I'm five feet tall and about 115lbs. I'm an intermediate rider who learned in the Santa Cruz mtns but now rides the roots in Florida. I'm older but not old so hubby thought a FS might be nice, but man I wanted me some big ole wheels and the new small frame on the EMD has the perfect geometry for me.

For FS Im looking at the Yeti 575 and trying to answer the question..."if I get a 29er will I always wonder what the FS would have been like....or if I get a FS will I always wonder about the 29er?". 

I know the next best thing is a 29er FS but I have not found a single one with the geometry to fit my little body. 

While I struggle with this decision I am forced to continue riding my 12 yr old voodoo...so I want to commit. 

Trails I ride are technical, rooty, and rocky. Downhills are not enormously long but can be steep and usually not smooth so very technical on the whole. Uphills...well did I mention I live in Florida? 

I thought buying a new ride would be fun but now I just feel impatient with my inability to decide.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

RamEmNoodle29 said:


> ... today I tested my first FS. I wanted to hate it...but I didn't.


Why would you want to hate it? Do you feel that it is somehow "weaker" or "less authentic" to ride a full suspension bike? Isn't mountain biking supposed to be all about the fun? Give the FS bike a try and see if it is more fun for you.



RamEmNoodle29 said:


> For FS Im looking at the Yeti 575 and trying to answer the question..."if I get a 29er will I always wonder what the FS would have been like....or if I get a FS will I always wonder about the 29er?".


I think the 575 is a fine bike. If you move up to the FS bike, I'm sure it will be enough of a change to keep you entertained for a while  As for "always wondering", you sound like you've been riding for quite a while. Is this seriously going to be your _last_ bike purchase ever?



RamEmNoodle29 said:


> I thought buying a new ride would be fun but now I just feel impatient with my inability to decide.


I totally agree with this! There are so many choices out there. Sometimes if you have too many choices you get paralyzed and can't decide amongst all the options. During my search for a 29er trail bike I did a 1-2 day demo on four different bikes, and parking lot tested another 6 before I finally got tired of comparison shopping and bought a bike. I think I got shoppers fatigue and just bought something so I could stop looking. Pretty happy with the bike (and the deal) I got, but I think there were several I tried that would have worked just as well for me.

There are a ton of good bikes out there, and you will likely be happy on a number of them. Don't overthink it too much. And if it turns out you want a change in a few years, selling the old bike can defray much of the cost of buying a new one!


----------



## RamEmNoodle29 (May 19, 2012)

MtbRN said:


> Why would you want to hate it? Do you feel that it is somehow "weaker" or "less authentic" to ride a full suspension bike? Isn't mountain biking supposed to be all about the fun? Give the FS bike a try and see if it is more fun for you.
> 
> I think the 575 is a fine bike. If you move up to the FS bike, I'm sure it will be enough of a change to keep you entertained for a while  As for "always wondering", you sound like you've been riding for quite a while. Is this seriously going to be your _last_ bike purchase ever?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice...and honestly I didn't want to like the FS because of how many more choices that would open up in my decision making process; but it doesn't help that when I started riding 12 some odd years ago, FS bikes were not what they are today. I needed to let go of my old notions and educate myself on today's FS technology.

I went for a ride this morning on my voodoo and got super beat up on the off camber roots. I am ready to just get a new dang bike and just considering what I'm riding today...any choice will be an improvement 

Thanks again


----------



## RamEmNoodle29 (May 19, 2012)

I went with a Fate Carbon 29er HT...it comes next week. Looking forward to it and thanks for the advice.


----------

